# OMEGA Seamaster Cosmic 2000 - query



## Tim_from_Oz (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Forum;

Tim here - new member, so please forgive me if I haven't approached this query the correct way!!

I have been bequeathed an "OMEGA Seamaster Cosmic 2000" wrist watch, and I am looking for any documentation / instruction manuals that may be available for this particular timepiece.

It is a very early 1970's model, purchased in Switzerland. (We think 1972 or thereabouts)

If anyone has this information available and is willing to share it with me (or point me to where I would find it) it would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks;

Tim. (Victoria, Australia.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello, and welcome

your watch is likely to use an Omega calibre 1012 movement or similar. Omega can supply an extract from the archives to say when it was made and/or sold, but they will charge handsomely and require the serial number from the movement. Normally on a cosmic you can only access the movement by removing the crystal and that it not to be attempted without the right tools and experience


----------



## Tim_from_Oz (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi, and thank you!

I'm not wanting anything in the way of "pull it apart" kind of info - far from it!!! - just the operator instruction manual as it would have been issued with the watch at purchase. Its a lovely watch, in excellent condition - my concern is the correct winding, and time / date setting process. I don't want to break anything....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.old-omegas.com/1012.html

this should help if it is a calibre 1012. If the date changes when the crown is pulled out then it will be a 565. But it could also be a 750 series movement - very difficult to know without seeing the watch. http://www.old-omegas.com/ should have most of the manuals though


----------



## Tim_from_Oz (Feb 12, 2019)

WOW!

Thank you - I have a photo of the watch as best as I can do at the moment, if that helps at all, but I'm not sure how to show it here?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Tim_from_Oz said:


> WOW!
> 
> Thank you - I have a photo of the watch as best as I can do at the moment, if that helps at all, but I'm not sure how to show it here?


 if you have a flickr account or similar just post on there and insert the linky

As for changing the date it is recommended not to do it when the hour hand is between 10pm and 2am, this is because the mechanism starts to engage for changing the date and you might damage this if you try and change the date with the hands in this position. Other than that welcome and you are a lucky chap, I inherited an Omega of similar age and I love it, it has a manual wind 565 movement but still a fantastic watch.


----------



## Tim_from_Oz (Feb 12, 2019)

See if this works:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yx23yib6u0gttvy/OMEGA Seamaster.png?dl=0


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I can certainly see that! A lovely watch indeed, so that is most likely to be the Cal 1022 which @scottswatches sent the link for the manual to.


----------



## Tim_from_Oz (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you both for your assistance with this - greatly appreciated.

Tim.


----------

